# Beethoven - Creatures of Prometheus



## CDs

Looking to get a copy of this ballet. Looks like there is not much to choose from. I was leaning toward the Harnoncourt CD. Any suggestions for one I should get?


----------



## Pugg

CDs said:


> Looking to get a copy of this ballet. Looks like there is not much to choose from. I was leaning toward the Harnoncourt CD. Any suggestions for one I should get?


Is that the whole score?


----------



## CDs

Yes I believe so.


----------



## Pugg

CDs said:


> Yes I believe so.


I was just about to edit my post, the only thing I can find is the overture, even with Harnoncourt .


----------



## CDs

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...prometheus&dpPl=1&dpID=51ogMO6a9ZL&ref=plSrch


----------



## SixFootScowl

CDs said:


> Looking to get a copy of this ballet. *Looks like there is not much to choose from*. I was leaning toward the Harnoncourt CD. Any suggestions for one I should get?


I am seeing at least a dozen different recordings on Amazon. Prices very good used.

One that claims to be complete is 66 minutes (but mine is 70:35). Times usually can be compared on the PrestoClassical listings if you open the individual recording on a separate tab it will list total time.

Wonderful music BTW!

I only have the one from my 87 CD Complete Beethoven Set, which is this:

Total: 70:35
Conductor: Milan Horvat








Expensive under that cover, but very low price under different cover.


----------



## Pugg

The point is I don't want Harnoncourt.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> The point is I don't want Harnoncourt.


What do you have for this work, if anything? And if you don't have it, consider it because the music if wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> What do you have for this work, if anything? And if you don't have it, consider it because the music if wonderful.


Only the overture and I don't want to but a whole box Beethoven from Brilliant just for this piece.


----------



## CDs

Florestan said:


> I am seeing at least a dozen different recordings on Amazon. Prices very good used.


I looked pretty quick on Amazon before I posted this thread and saw mostly just the overture. But I will do more research. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florestan said:


> I am seeing at least a dozen different recordings on Amazon. Prices very good used.
> 
> One that claims to be complete is 66 minutes (but mine is 70:35). Times usually can be compared on the PrestoClassical listings if you open the individual recording on a separate tab it will list total time.
> 
> Wonderful music BTW!
> 
> I only have the one from my 87 CD Complete Beethoven Set, which is this:
> 
> Total: 70:35
> Conductor: Milan Horvat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expensive under that cover, but very low price under different cover.


This album is on spotify.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Maybe some of the listings I saw were only overtures with other stuff, but there are several complete ones:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000001G83/

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000060CC/

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DHTZVRS

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000002ZV0/

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JPT35CW

There are more but I am past my bed time.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Maybe some of the listings I saw were only overtures with other stuff, but there are several complete ones:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000001G83/
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000060CC/
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DHTZVRS
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000002ZV0/
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JPT35CW
> 
> There are more but I am past my bed time.


​I ordered this one, € 7.00 delivered.


----------



## bharbeke

The version included in the Big Beethoven Box by the Utah Symphony is good, and so is the version by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## gardibolt

Yes, if I had to pick one it'd be the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra version.


----------



## CDs

Picked up this today.








Thanks for all the recommendations!


----------



## Pugg

CDs said:


> Picked up this today.
> View attachment 93807
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the recommendations!


Must be way more expensive the my seven euros one.


----------



## Merl

I've only got the Mackerras SCO recording on Hyperion but I can recommend it.


----------



## CDs

^ I actually just ordered that CD a couple of days ago. Big fan of Mackerras!


----------



## Merl

CDs said:


> ^ I actually just ordered that CD a couple of days ago. Big fan of Mackerras!


Mackerras' 2nd Beethoven cycle is consistently excellent too. One of my favourite cycles


----------



## CDs

Merl said:


> Mackerras' 2nd Beethoven cycle is consistently excellent too. One of my favourite cycles


I have one of his Beethoven cycles not sure if it's his second though.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Co...493148452&sr=8-1&keywords=beethoven+mackerras


----------



## Merl

That's the one. The first one is the RLPO - leaner, faster, rougher but still very good.


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> I've only got the Mackerras SCO recording on Hyperion but I can recommend it.


With such a review I just ordered one, €7.00 shipped.:tiphat:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

bharbeke said:


> The version included in the Big Beethoven Box by the Utah Symphony is good, and so is the version by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


https://www.amazon.com/Big-Beethoven-Box-Various-artists/dp/B00AOMZHSO

I was listening to this very one and thought I would see if anyone ever started a thread about this wonderful music. This download is more than worth the $. 99 (US) for anyone who does mp3 music.

There is also a cd by vanguard classics if that turns you on. This is the kind of work that I believe Maestro Abravenel and the Utah Symphony excelled in.


----------

